

Libc random number generator flawed? - bjourne
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14678957/libc-random-number-generator-flawed

======
bmm6o
It's more that user's expectations of Libc rng is flawed. I'm sure every book
that covers a language's standard library discusses the built in PRNG and what
it's limitations are, but somehow there are plenty of devs who don't get it.

